# VIP622 died. Can I transfer files to new HDD?



## G.1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi!

After many years of faithful service, recording countless hours of kid's cartoons in beautiful HD  , my leased VIP622 died. Dish sent the replacement right away. Works fine, etc., etc. Getting ready to run my old unit to the UPS store, but before I do...

Is there a known method to _transfer _recorded events from the old unit to the new, using my PC or an EHD as an intermediary? The PC would have to be involved somewhere, since the old 622 is inaccessably dead.

I am NOT trying to decrypt, burn DVDs, anything like that, I just want to watch a season's worth of "Louie", and such. Nothing is irreplaceable, it would just be a shame if I didn't ask.

Old unit has a SATA HDD, new unit is on same dish account. Never bothered to activate my EHD function on old unit, either for dumb storage, or playback.

Before I ship dead one back, I want to:
Connect HDD to PC, with appropriate Linux driver to read the files.
Copy files to PC or ext. HD. 
Put files onto my new 622 HDD, (probably need to go through an external HD formatted for 622 connectivity).

First, is this question counter to dbstalk's TaC's? (lock, if so, please)
Can someone point me to an appropriate Linux driver?
I have no intentions of taking the HDD out of the dead 622, just connecting the cables to my PC, but will this void a dish user agreement?

Can I do this? What critical steps am I overlooking?

Details like, "First thing, reformat your PC", are quite possibly deal-breakers here... :lol:

Thanks all. Been a sporadic lurker for a while.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

No way to make it works by any methods but one: full copy (dump) of old drive to new.
No need to remove the drives: remove covers, start both DVRs - as soon ithey will booted, disconnect internal SATA cables, connect internal drives by long SATA or SATA-eSATA cable to your PC with two free SATA channels, run old Ghost with a parameter "-ir" and do copy of DISK-to-DISK. Be careful with Source and Destination during the copy.


----------



## G.1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks, I was hoping to find a way to grab the files to my PC as an intermediate step, rather than open both dead RX and new RX.

Has anyone used a freeware program that can read the flavor of Linux that dish uses?


----------



## G.1 (Sep 3, 2012)

Assuming this is ok on the board.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

We don't allow hack talk... hack talk being any attempt at trying to break the encryption or trying to view the programs on a non-subscribed non-Dish receiver.

As to trying to backup/restore recordings in this manner... one has to take into account that IF you are dealing with leased receivers, then opening the cases in order to access the hard drives for backup might be detectable by Dish upon return of the receivers... and they might charge you a fee for having done that.

IF you own the receivers, then have at it... the only risk is to you and the possible voiding of warranty.

...and yes, I know someone will say that you can do some things without voiding the warranty and breaking seals... fair enough, and I have taken apart computers and other things that I own in similar fashion. I just like to make sure people are aware that there *might* be consequences if you ever needed service work and someone could tell you have been inside the receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

G.1 said:


> Thanks, I was hoping to find a way to grab the files to my PC as an intermediate step, rather than open both dead RX and new RX.
> 
> Has anyone used a freeware program that can read the flavor of Linux that dish uses?


It's not a Linux EXT/XFS file system, so no, only sector-by-sector copy will suit your request. You can't "grab" the files (perhaps some log files from first EXT3 partition).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't know what they could do about legacy receivers... but going forward, it would be nice if Dish had Echostar build in some kind of proprietary way to transfer contents from one DVR directly to another for just this kind of scenario... dead receiver that won't power up or freezes before you could get to media transfer options... the proprietary interface would be something that would supply power to just the hard drive of the dead receiver and then facilitate transferring of content to the new device.

It would be a really cool feature, and as a proprietary thing they could design it so it is easy for the consumer to use and non-useful for any other purpose than to transfer directly to another Dish receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As I described above My Method © - Full Copy would do that; if you have something valuable on target box just use EHD and transfer to it before the copy process.


----------



## CtDMonet (Mar 21, 2008)

P Smith said:


> As I described above My Method © - Full Copy would do that; if you have something valuable on target box just use EHD and transfer to it before the copy process.


I have a 722 that is failing, I have a backup usb drive, but the bugger errors out when I try to move the files. I'd like to just move them to the USB drive - is there a way to do that manually if the "move to external drive" doesn't work?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

As usual: "Full Copy" of internal HDD, but it would be little challenging task...


----------



## CtDMonet (Mar 21, 2008)

Thanks. I'll see what I can do....


----------

